# Marò e India



## Hellseven (15 Marzo 2013)

*Marò e India*

Mi permetto di segnalare questo articolo col quale in qualche modo concordo. Bruttissima situazione, comunque.

http://feluche.blogautore.repubblic...-posto-dei-due-maro-e-non-finira/?ref=HREC1-3


----------



## Lui (15 Marzo 2013)

effettivamente. 










p.s. non ti pare di essere un pò fuori contesto qui su tranet?


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2013)

io non ho capito perchè dei militari siano stati dati "in prestito" ad una nave privata (commerciale), per di più col permesso di fare fuoco

so che ci sono navi della marina italiana che scortano le navi commerciali per difenderle dai pirati, ma mi sembra molto diverso (non contando che anche la zona è diversa, africa, coste dell'etiopia e del kenia)


----------



## Hellseven (15 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> effettivamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché, solo cazzate qui sopra? Se volete mi adeguo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi permetto di segnalare questo articolo col quale in qualche modo concordo. Bruttissima situazione, comunque.
> 
> http://feluche.blogautore.repubblic...-posto-dei-due-maro-e-non-finira/?ref=HREC1-3


Concordo.  Non so se l'India sia come descritta (non lo so non vuol dire che penso che non lo sia).


----------



## Lui (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché, solo cazzate qui sopra? Se volete mi adeguo.


no, no, anzi, benissimo. Però notavo che i temi trattati difficilmente si allontanano dal "ridicolo", più che altro semplice.  raramente si nota un 3D DIVERSO e gli autori siete quasi sempre gli stessi. 
non è una critica ma un merito.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi permetto di segnalare questo articolo col quale in qualche modo concordo. Bruttissima situazione, comunque.
> 
> http://feluche.blogautore.repubblic...-posto-dei-due-maro-e-non-finira/?ref=HREC1-3


Ciao Hellseven...e'scritto da giornale di sinistra,,cosa vuoi che dica???
La nave era in acque internazionali,l'India non aveva alcun diritto di farla attraccare in un suo porto....la giurisdizione non puo'poi mai essere la loro,perche'una nave italiana,anche attraccata ad un porto indiano,e'territorio nazionale.
Quella dell'ambasciatore e'bufala..anche la mia gatta sa che  e'intoccabile...se l'India ci prova viene sbattuta fuori dall'Oni in 5 minuti...e si attira sanzioni enormi,da tutto il mondo.
Detto questo..sappi che e'certo da perizia balistica,che abbiano sparato armi,non in dotazione ai nostri Maro'.
Quindi che L'India si fotta....scusa ma ci sta


----------



## Hellseven (15 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, no, anzi, benissimo. Però notavo che i temi trattati difficilmente si allontanano dal "ridicolo", più che altro semplice.  raramente si nota un 3D DIVERSO e gli autori siete quasi sempre gli stessi.
> non è una critica ma un merito.


Adesso sembri proprio Joey Blow ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Hellseven...e'scritto da giornale di sinistra,,cosa vuoi che dica???
> La nave era in acque internazionali,l'India non aveva alcun diritto di farla attraccare in un suo porto....la giurisdizione non puo'poi mai essere la loro,perche'una nave italiana,anche attraccata ad un porto indiano,e'territorio nazionale.
> Quella dell'ambasciatore e'bufala..anche la mia gatta sa che  e'intoccabile...se l'India ci prova viene sbattuta fuori dall'Oni in 5 minuti...e si attira sanzioni enormi,da tutto il mondo.
> Detto questo..sappi che e'certo da perizia balistica,che abbiano sparato armi,non in dotazione ai nostri Maro'.
> *Quindi che L'India si fotta....scusa ma ci sta*


In teoria concordo: ma per fare gli americani (con la potenza e le contropalle) bisogna avere "le spalle coperte" ....Noi more solito non contiamo un kazzo  e ora men che mai, Lothar amico mio


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In teoria concordo: ma per fare gli americani (con la potenza e le contropalle) bisogna avere "le spalle coperte" ....Noi more solito non contiamo un kazzo  e ora men che mai, Lothar amico mio



ihhhhhhh..immagina amico..fermano una nave USA e arrestano 2 marinai...tempo 1ora sono fuori con mille scuse


----------



## Eliade (15 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ihhhhhhh..immagina amico..fermano una nave USA e arrestano 2 marinai...tempo 1ora sono fuori con mille scuse


Effettivamente, penso tu abbia ragione!
Io sono proprio intollerante e anche ignorante, ma se avessi un parente su una di quelle navi credo sarei più tranquilla nel sapere che navigano con 2 militari, a bordo. 

Ma vabè, lascio stare, mi eclisso dalla discussione.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Hellseven...e'scritto da giornale di sinistra,,cosa vuoi che dica???
> La nave era in acque internazionali,l'India non aveva alcun diritto di farla attraccare in un suo porto....la giurisdizione non puo'poi mai essere la loro,perche'una nave italiana,anche attraccata ad un porto indiano,e'territorio nazionale.
> Quella dell'ambasciatore e'bufala..anche la mia gatta sa che  e'intoccabile...se l'India ci prova viene sbattuta fuori dall'Oni in 5 minuti...e si attira sanzioni enormi,da tutto il mondo.
> Detto questo..sappi che e'certo da perizia balistica,che abbiano sparato armi,non in dotazione ai nostri Maro'.
> Quindi *che L'India si fotta*....scusa ma ci sta


Finalmente un commento leggibile.  :sonar:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi permetto di segnalare questo articolo col quale in qualche modo concordo. Bruttissima situazione, comunque.
> 
> http://feluche.blogautore.repubblic...-posto-dei-due-maro-e-non-finira/?ref=HREC1-3


Un qualsiasi stato serio avrebbe mandato la' il giorno dopo i reparti speciali,per riportare a casa i nostri soldati.
Invece qui c'era l'idolo dei sinistri che doveva badare allo spread,e ci siamo fatti prendere per il culo da uno stato in cui ci sono ancora le caste,e le ragazze vengono violentate,picchiate a sangue e poi buttate giu' dagli autobus in corsa.....dove i bambini giocano nelle fogne a cielo aperto.......dove si porta da mangiare a delle pantegane grandi come ghepardi.....dove van tutti a fare il bagno purificatore nel gange,non so se rendo.
E le testate di sinistra a perorare 'sta vaccata del prestigio internazionale;il prestigio l'avremmo avuto se fossimo andati la' a riprenderci i nostri uomini.
E se avessimo sbattuto in galera quel "signore" che e' tornato in porto con la nave,ha consegnato i due soldati e poi se n'e' tornato in italia,fottendosene altamente.
Io lo rovinerei.
Quanto all'ambasciatore,e' protetto in quanto diplomatico.
Anche se in certe redazioni forse non lo sanno.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Un qualsiasi stato serio avrebbe mandato la' il giorno dopo i reparti speciali,per riportare a casa i nostri soldati.*
> Invece qui c'era l'idolo dei sinistri che doveva badare allo spread,e ci siamo fatti prendere per il culo da uno stato in cui ci sono ancora le caste,e le ragazze vengono violentate,picchiate a sangue e poi buttate giu' dagli autobus in corsa.....dove i bambini giocano nelle fogne a cielo aperto.......dove si porta da mangiare a delle pantegane grandi come ghepardi.....dove van tutti a fare il bagno purificatore nel gange,non so se rendo.
> E le testate di sinistra a perorare 'sta vaccata del prestigio internazionale;il prestigio l'avremmo avuto se fossimo andati la' a riprenderci i nostri uomini.
> E se avessimo sbattuto in galera quel "signore" che e' tornato in porto con la nave,ha consegnato i due soldati e poi se n'e' tornato in italia,fottendosene altamente.
> ...


Ti sei risposto da solo. Ma non è che ti metti a fare il duro dopo un anno, e pure facendo la figura del vigliacco.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo. Ma non è che ti metti a fare il duro dopo un anno, e pure facendo la figura del vigliacco.



Non e' che facciamo i duri,e' che fino a questo momento il governo attuale se n'e' fottuto altamente.
In piu' i magistrati hanno messo in imbarazzo il governo indiano con la storia degli elicotteri,che sono gia' stati consegnati in due esemplari e non pagati.
La puzza di  baratto all'italiana da compagni e' abbastanza forte.
Come quando abbiamo lasciato andare il pilota americano che ha fatto la strage del Cermis.
Ed in cambio,zitti zitti,ci siamo ripresi la Baraldini che per me poteva marcire in prigione oltreatlantico.
E invece Veltroni la assunse di corsa come dipendente del comune di roma,a 30.000 all'anno,non so se rendo.
Evviva.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi permetto di segnalare questo articolo col quale in qualche modo concordo. Bruttissima situazione, comunque.
> 
> http://feluche.blogautore.repubblic...-posto-dei-due-maro-e-non-finira/?ref=HREC1-3


dunque vediamo... non credo che l'Ambasciatore rischi nulla di che... ma comunque legger qualcosina sul Diritto Internazionale potrebbe far capire meglio-
 evento gestito male dall'inizio ... peraltro il nostro peso politico a livello internazionale fa CAGARE e questo da un pò di annetti ormai :smile:
I Marò sono a mio avviso del tutto estranei rispetto all'accusa che viene loro mossa ma hanno la sfortuna di essere militari  Italiani :smile:
probabile che l'unico rischio reale sia di carattere puramente commerciale  il Governo Indiano concede o meno l'autorizzazione degli scambi commerciali pertanto il nostro bel 4° posto in esportazioni tra i paesi europei e 6° posto a livello mondiale verso l'India subirà un certo calo...  qualche azienda si vedrà negare future commesse che di solito avrebbe ottenuto tranquillamente.. "ma che ce frega ..SEMO RICCHI" :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dunque vediamo... non credo che l'Ambasciatore rischi nulla di che... ma comunque legger qualcosina sul Diritto Internazionale potrebbe far capire meglio-
> evento gestito male dall'inizio ... peraltro il nostro peso politico a livello internazionale fa CAGARE e questo da un pò di annetti ormai :smile:
> I Marò sono a mio avviso del tutto estranei rispetto all'accusa che viene loro mossa ma hanno la sfortuna di essere militari  Italiani :smile:
> probabile che l'unico rischio reale sia di carattere puramente commerciale  il Governo Indiano concede o meno l'autorizzazione degli scambi commerciali pertanto il nostro bel 4° posto in esportazioni tra i paesi europei e 6° posto a livello mondiale verso l'India subirà un certo calo...  qualche azienda si vedrà negare future commesse che di solito avrebbe ottenuto tranquillamente.. "ma che ce frega ..SEMO RICCHI" :smile::smile::smile::smile:


Gestita male e tutto, ma meglio sti due a casa, anche a costo di qualche mancata commessa.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2013)

l'unica speranza è che Monti e Napolitano non si arrendano ancora.

questi sono capaci di rimandare in India i Marò


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Credo che abbiamo fatto la solita figura del cazzo, considerato che i rapporti con l'india erano già compromessi per la famosa mazzetta di fin meccanica quindi dovevamo stare un attimo acquorti.
Chi legge un minimo di politica estera, avrà chiaramente inteso che i nostri marò non correvano nessun pericolo ed erano trattati con tutti i riguardi, come loro stessi hanno detto.
L'india è un paese complicato, lento e macchinoso con una giustizia dai tempi biblici ma noi non possiamo certo insegnare.
Ora.
Se i nostri fossero stati in Cina per esempio, avrei plaudito a questa decisione, in quanto sappiamo tutti come girano le cose, ma qui davvero.
Abbiamo un ministro degli esteri che il mio gatto saprebbe farlo meglio.

Pollice verso.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Abbiamo un ministro degli esteri che il mio gatto saprebbe farlo meglio.*


Concordo.
E non solo quello degli esteri.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ihhhhhhh..immagina amico..fermano una nave USA e arrestano 2 marinai...tempo 1ora sono fuori con mille scuse



si. Ma loro, a parte il ridicolo guerrafondaio, hanno avuto gente comunque di un certo spessore a capo del governo.
Vogliamo parlare dei nostri al governo negli ultimi vent'anni?
Che credibilità vuoi che abbiamo?

Zero. Meno. Di. Zero.
Ognuno è quello che è, e a noi ci trattano come ci facciamo trattare.

Altro che america.
Già solo con qualsiasi stato europeo sarebbe stato diverso.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E non solo quello degli esteri.


...che vergogna


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Penso alla discussione di Ultimo sulla stima. Una nazione cosa deve fare per essere stimata? Deve mostrare i muscoli o dimostrarsi leale, coerente con i patti sottoscritti, capace di mediazione? La Storia e questa storia dimostrano che una coerenza c'è :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso alla discussione di Ultimo sulla stima. Una nazione cosa deve fare per essere stimata? Deve mostrare i muscoli o dimostrarsi leale, coerente con i patti sottoscritti, capace di mediazione? La Storia e questa storia dimostrano che una coerenza c'è :unhappy:


Mai vista nella storia una nazione stimata.
Ma solo vista in funzione della sua potenza economica o militare.
Se osservi le politiche con i paesi esteri sono sempre basati sul do ut des.
O scambi.
Il primo che rompe un patto fa iniziare la tensione.
Ah vero sono tutti in malafede.

La Storia mostra che pesce grande magna pesce piccolo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai vista nella storia una nazione stimata.
> Ma solo vista in funzione della sua potenza economica o militare.
> Se osservi le politiche con i paesi esteri sono sempre basati sul do ut des.
> O scambi.
> ...


Anche la vita.:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la vita.:unhappy:


No.
Conosco innumerevoli esempi
In cui le persone si sacrificano per gli altri.
E lì il pesce grosso nutre i pesci piccoli perchè possano crescere anche loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Ma loro, a parte il ridicolo guerrafondaio, hanno avuto gente comunque di un certo spessore a capo del governo.
> Vogliamo parlare dei nostri al governo negli ultimi vent'anni?
> Che credibilità vuoi che abbiamo?
> 
> ...


QUOTONE


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso alla discussione di Ultimo sulla stima. Una nazione cosa deve fare per essere stimata? Deve mostrare i muscoli o dimostrarsi leale, coerente con i patti sottoscritti, capace di mediazione? La Storia e questa storia dimostrano che una coerenza c'è :unhappy:


No è questione di potere ...se poi non sei una nazione con grandi ricchezze e con un potere logistico, socio-economico predominante devi sempre far da spalla a qualche superpotenza  eeee... se a tutto questo ci aggiungi che con comportamenti del CAVOLO ti "mazzoli" da sola.... cara Nazione sei fritta


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Ma loro, a parte il ridicolo guerrafondaio, hanno avuto gente comunque di un certo spessore a capo del governo.
> Vogliamo parlare dei nostri al governo negli ultimi vent'anni?
> Che credibilità vuoi che abbiamo?......


Eh,purtroppo non siamo piu' negli anni '80.
Quando fare un vertice significava che per gli USA arrivava "Ronny" Ronald Reagan,per la Germania Helmuth Kohl (che a me piaceva un sacco,come quella volta che un gruppetto di contestatori ha osato lanciargli delle uova,e lui ha caricato la folla,coi guardiaspalle che cercavano di difendere la folla da lui...  :rotfl: )...per l'Inghilterra arrivava la mitica Margaret Tatcher (indimenticabile con gli occhialoni ed il cannocchiale sulla torretta del carro armato,quando ando' con l'esercito nelle Falkland a prendere a calci in culo i dissidenti),e per l'Italia Bettino Craxi.
Che quando Reagan tuono' intimandogli di consegnare quei due terroristi nordafricani agli USA,rispose picche dicendo che si trovavano in Italia,e che in Italia dovevano essere processati per i loro crimini.
E cosi' e' stato.
E Bettino ha sbattuto la porta in faccia a Ronald Reagan negli anni '80 (niente a che vedere con quanto conti un Obama 30 anni dopo.....),per fare una cosa cosi' ci vogliono due palle cosi',e li' ti guadagni la considerazione degli altri.
Non so se rendo....


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,purtroppo non siamo piu' negli anni '80.
> Quando fare un vertice significava che per gli USA arrivava "Ronny" Ronald Reagan,per la Germania Helmuth Kohl (che a me piaceva un sacco,come quella volta che un gruppetto di contestatori ha osato lanciargli delle uova,e lui ha caricato la folla,coi guardiaspalle che cercavano di difendere la folla da lui...  :rotfl: )...per l'Inghilterra arrivava la mitica Margaret Tatcher (indimenticabile con gli occhialoni ed il cannocchiale sulla torretta del carro armato,quando ando' con l'esercito nelle Falkland a prendere a calci in culo i dissidenti),e per l'Italia Bettino Craxi.
> Che quando Reagan tuono' intimandogli di consegnare quei due terroristi nordafricani agli USA,rispose picche dicendo che si trovavano in Italia,e che in Italia dovevano essere processati per i loro crimini.
> E cosi' e' stato.
> ...


*...ma, ma c'erano pure i DURAN DURAN!*
allora in ordine:
Regan
Kohl (non CLAudia)
Margaret
BETTINO
e i DURAN DURAN

EVVIVA.. non ci mancava proprio niente!!!! 
DIO, quanta considerazione.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> EVVIVA.. non ci mancava proprio niente!!!!
> DIO, quanta considerazione.


Era piu' credibile il vecchio avatar.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

A me piacevano gli Spandau


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me piacevano gli Spandau


pure a me!
I Duran li schifavo!


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Era piu' credibile il vecchio avatar.


...toglimi, le mutande,
*Erettino*.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure a me!
> I Duran gli schifavo!


scherzi!!!???
i DURAN di GIRLS ON FILM!!!!!
Mitici.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...toglimi, le mutande,
> *Erettino*.


Per me puoi tenerle a vita.
E pure per altre persone.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per me puoi tenerle a vita.
> E pure per altre persone.


tu le mie mutande puoi metterle in testa...
ti calzano meglio.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu le mie mutande puoi metterle in testa...
> ti calzano meglio.


Sulla tua stanno ferme.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sulla tua stanno ferme.


si ma solo sulle *grandi cappelle*...calzano meglio.
sembri molto, molto adatto.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> scherzi!!!???
> i DURAN di GIRLS ON FILM!!!!!
> Mitici.



ma no...io amavo tony hadley, con i suoi colori scuri, quell'aria languida, quella voce romantica e carezzevole.
Quei suoi cappottoni lunghi, le espressioni della faccia quando socchiudeva gli occhi e cantava le ultime note che sembrava dirti.
Dormi piccola, dormi (dopo avere trombato di brutto ovviamente)
Era sexy. Era uomo.



Poi arriva Simon le bon, biondiccio, esagitato, con quella  vocetta acuta e isterica a zompare a destra e a manca  come morso da nà viperazza.

Cioè.
Non c'è storia proprio tra i due.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un qualsiasi stato serio avrebbe mandato la' il giorno dopo i reparti speciali,per riportare a casa i nostri soldati.
> Invece qui c'era l'idolo dei sinistri che doveva badare allo spread,e ci siamo fatti prendere per il culo da uno stato in cui ci sono ancora le caste,e le ragazze vengono violentate,picchiate a sangue e poi buttate giu' dagli autobus in corsa.....dove i bambini giocano nelle fogne a cielo aperto.......dove si porta da mangiare a delle pantegane grandi come ghepardi.....dove van tutti a fare il bagno purificatore nel gange,non so se rendo.
> E le testate di sinistra a perorare 'sta vaccata del prestigio internazionale;il prestigio l'avremmo avuto se fossimo andati la' a riprenderci i nostri uomini.
> E se avessimo sbattuto in galera quel "signore" che e' tornato in porto con la nave,ha consegnato i due soldati e poi se n'e' tornato in italia,fottendosene altamente.
> ...


Ah ecco chi mi ricorda Admin
Kohl...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma solo sulle *grandi cappelle*...calzano meglio.
> sembri molto, molto adatto.


La tua conformazione cranica e' piu' adatta.
Anche se tira vento non rischi che volino via.
Risparmi pure le mollette.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco chi mi ricorda Admin
> Kohl...


Mitico Kohl.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un qualsiasi stato serio avrebbe mandato la' il giorno dopo i reparti speciali,per riportare a casa i nostri soldati.
> Invece qui c'era l'idolo dei sinistri che doveva badare allo spread,e ci siamo fatti prendere per il culo da uno stato in cui ci sono ancora le caste,e le ragazze vengono violentate,picchiate a sangue e poi buttate giu' dagli autobus in corsa.....dove i bambini giocano nelle fogne a cielo aperto.......dove si porta da mangiare a delle pantegane grandi come ghepardi.....*dove van tutti a fare il bagno purificatore nel gange,non so se rendo.*
> E le testate di sinistra a perorare 'sta vaccata del prestigio internazionale;il prestigio l'avremmo avuto se fossimo andati la' a riprenderci i nostri uomini.
> E se avessimo sbattuto in galera quel "signore" che e' tornato in porto con la nave,ha consegnato i due soldati e poi se n'e' tornato in italia,fottendosene altamente.
> ...


ma non provi un pò di vergogna,
 nel parlare di una grandissima e antichissima religione,
 in questo modo?


----------



## Tebina (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non provi un pò di vergogna,
> nel parlare di una grandissima e antichissima religione,
> in questo modo?



meno male che non era lui a fare il diplomatico.

Mi ricorda nelle sue "invettive" un pò...coso...come si chiama...La russa ecco.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non provi un pò di vergogna,
> nel parlare di una grandissima e antichissima religione,
> in questo modo?


Ma perche' ti metti a farfugliare di cose che non conosci?
Non distingui l'ottavino dall' oboe.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> meno male che non era lui a fare il diplomatico.
> 
> Mi ricorda nelle sue "invettive" un pò...coso...come si chiama...La russa ecco.


Ecco n'altra buona.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ecco n'altra buona.



in effetti nemmeno io distinguo l'ottavino da..cos'era? L'ovoe?

vabbè.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti nemmeno io distinguo l'ottavino da..cos'era? L'ovoe?
> 
> vabbè.


Oboe.
Lo insegnano alle medie.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Oboe.
> Lo insegnano alle medie.



a ecco.
Non le ho fatte.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Oboe.
> Lo insegnano alle medie.



a ecco perchè non lo conosco.
Non le ho fatte. le medie.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' ti metti a farfugliare di cose che non conosci?
> Non distingui l'ottavino dall' oboe.


i "coglioni", li riconosco molto bene.
mi aspettavo però, una "*cappella*" più piccola...cosi mi sorprendi!


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Spider.

bello bleah il tuo avatar.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> i "coglioni", li riconosco molto bene.
> mi aspettavo però, una "*cappella*" più piccola...cosi mi sorprendi!


Classici,storia,geografia,religioni,anatomia.
Anche lingua italiana.
Una cultura sconfinata.....


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a ecco perchè non lo conosco.
> Non le ho fatte. le medie.


Fondamentalmente una perdita di tempo.
A parte musica,algebra,fisica e poco altro.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Spider.
> 
> bello bleah il tuo avatar.


te gusta?
te gusta, te gusta...

ci sta tutto 
lu mare
lu sole
a libertà
a giovinezza
a putenza
u siesso
a bellezza
u sogno...
e l'incanto.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente una perdita di tempo.
> A parte musica,*algebra,fisica *e poco altro.



che sono?


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Classici,storia,geografia,religioni,anatomia.
> Anche lingua italiana.
> Una cultura sconfinata.....


dentro una "*grande cappella*" può entrare questo e altro...
dipende poi cosa esce.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> te gusta?
> te gusta, te gusta...
> 
> ci sta tutto
> ...



...è troppo scolpito.
Mi farei male li sopra.
E poi tutto quel turgidume scolpito...


paura.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che abbiamo fatto la solita figura del cazzo, considerato che i rapporti con l'india erano già compromessi per la famosa mazzetta di fin meccanica quindi dovevamo stare un attimo acquorti.
> Chi legge un minimo di politica estera, avrà chiaramente inteso che i nostri marò non correvano nessun pericolo ed erano trattati con tutti i riguardi, come loro stessi hanno detto.
> L'india è un paese complicato, lento e macchinoso con una giustizia dai tempi biblici ma noi non possiamo certo insegnare.
> Ora.
> ...


13 mesi per un regolamento di giurisdizione sono troppi pure per l'India


----------



## Spider (17 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...è troppo scolpito.
> Mi farei male li sopra.
> *E poi tutto quel turgidume scolpito...
> *
> ...


ma parli di tutto ..."*quel turgidume celestino*"? 
TRANQUILLA è TIMIDO E DELICATO.


----------



## Eliade (17 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Ma loro, a parte il ridicolo guerrafondaio, hanno avuto gente comunque di un certo spessore a capo del governo.
> Vogliamo parlare dei nostri al governo negli ultimi vent'anni?
> Che credibilità vuoi che abbiamo?
> 
> ...


Forse più che di un certo spessore, hanno avuto capi che hanno messo davanti a tutto il proprio popolo e il proprio paese, piuttosto che pensare ai paesi altrui o a quello che pensavano di loro.

In Italia i nostri capi pensano prima di tutto ai proprio interessi, poi alle altre nazioni e infine, se rimane tempo e spazio, alla nazione che dovrebbero proteggere.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ihhhhhhh..immagina amico..fermano una nave USA e arrestano 2 marinai...tempo 1ora sono fuori con mille scuse


Stiamo parlando degli stessi che ai due che hanno tranciato un cavo di una funivia, hanno dato appena due buffetti con la promessa che non lo avrebbero più fatto ? 

E' vero, sò proprio forti st'americani :incazzato:


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dentro una "*grande cappella*" può entrare questo e altro...
> dipende poi cosa esce.


Non ti fai certo venire mal di testa,a scrivere.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che sono?


Astrazioni da streghe.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando degli stessi che ai due che hanno tranciato un cavo di una funivia, hanno dato appena due buffetti con la promessa che non lo avrebbero più fatto ?
> 
> E' vero, sò proprio forti st'americani :incazzato:


No,son forti quei politici italiani che han barattato il placido rientro in USA di quei due la',col rientro in Italia della Baraldini.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,son forti quei politici italiani che han barattato il placido rientro in USA di quei due la',col rientro in Italia della Baraldini.


E allora ok, proporrei l'invasione dell'India con minimo dieci armate; io entro dalla Kamchatka, serve qualcuno che passi dalla Jacuzia. Non vedo l'ora di di vedere le gobbe del Mac Donald spuntare sul Taj Mahal.

Se poi vogliamo parlare seriamente: concordo sul fatto che abbiamo una politica estera da far ridere e che tutta la questione Marò / India è stata gestita con dei picchi d'incompetenza mai visti prima; ma sentir tessere le lodi della controparte americana, permettetemi, ma mi viene l'orticaria.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora ok, proporrei l'invasione dell'India con minimo dieci armate; io entro dalla Kamchatka, serve qualcuno che passi dalla Jacuzia. Non vedo l'ora di di vedere le gobbe del Mac Donald spuntare sul Taj Mahal.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo parlare seriamente: concordo sul fatto che abbiamo una politica estera da far ridere e che tutta la questione Marò / India è stata gestita con dei picchi d'incompetenza mai visti prima; ma sentir tessere le lodi della controparte americana, permettetemi, ma mi viene l'orticaria.


Leggi quello che ho scritto.
Allora hanno barattato il rimpatrio di quelli la' col rimpatrio della Baraldini.
E c'era la sinistra al governo.
La stessa che ha concesso le basi italiane per andare a bombardare la Bosnia.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ho scritto.
> Allora hanno barattato il rimpatrio di quelli la' col rimpatrio della Baraldini.
> E c'era la sinistra al governo.
> La stessa che ha concesso le basi italiane per andare a bombardare la Bosnia.


Concesso? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok eretteo concedimi di venire a casa tua a cena...
E ti concedo di prepararmi quello che voglio io all'ora che voglio io....

Ma tu forse credi che la liberazione del 43 non abbia avuto un prezzo eh?

Guarda che...ehm...

Ah...non vuoi invitarmi?

Ah allora ti bombardo la casa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Credi a me...
In Italia non esiste neanche un carabiniere o poliziotto che abbia un solo proiettile che non sia concesso dalla Nato...

Ohi la guerra l'abbiamo persa eh?
E mai più ritrovata per fortuna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (17 Marzo 2013)

Ohi la guerra l'abbiamo persa eh?
E mai più ritrovata per fortuna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[/QUOTE]

e per averla persa quella guerra,
abbiamo pagato caro,
 un conto salatissimo.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile: si riporta sempre tutto a destra e sinistra. Non al semplice rispetto degli impegni e credibilità a prescindere dai credo politici. Come se agli occhi del mondo non restassimo altro che i soliti italiani inaffididabili come sempre.


----------



## Spider (17 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non ti fai certo venire mal di testa,a scrivere.


perchè tu quando scrivi, hai mal di testa?
immagino, povero te.
pensieri così profondi, frasi cosi sentite ed elaborate che 
il mal di testa è il minimo.
scommetto che dopo ...è come una liberazione...
come quando vieni... scusa per l'attinenza!
che *gran capppella* che sei!


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Incredibile: si riporta sempre tutto a destra e sinistra. Non al semplice rispetto degli impegni e credibilità a prescindere dai credo politici. Come se agli occhi del mondo non restassimo altro che i soliti italiani inaffididabili come sempre.


ecco.
Considerato il fatto che, ripeto, non si tratta della Cina o della korea del nord o della bolivia


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ihhhhhhh..immagina amico..fermano una nave USA e arrestano 2 marinai...tempo 1ora sono fuori con mille scuse


Io non entro nel merito della questione,non conosco le cose nella loro reatà,conosciamo quello che ci viene detto!Sposo in pieno il post di lothar,se non erano italiani andava diversamente tutto!Se anche l'india si prende il lusso di prenderci amabilmente a calci nel culo,siamo messi male!d'altronde niente paura: qui dentro c'è chi afferma che siamo una grande paese....!


----------



## Eretteo (18 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè tu quando scrivi, hai mal di testa?
> immagino, povero te.
> pensieri così profondi, frasi cosi sentite ed elaborate che
> il mal di testa è il minimo.
> ...


Da 8 pagine discetti di glandi michelangioleschi,devi avere un grosso complesso d'inferiorita'.
D'altronde per te l'importante e' restare sulla breccia dell'onda,e non importa se per farlo ti fai compatire anche dai polli,sviscerando la tua ignoranza.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concesso? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ok eretteo concedimi di venire a casa tua a cena...
> E ti concedo di prepararmi quello che voglio io all'ora che voglio io....
> ...


Logico,siamo stati per mezzo secolo al confine fra i due blocchi contrapposti.
Oggi le zone calde si sono spostate,e progressivamente gli USA ci stanno mollando,dismettendo e ridimensionando una dopo l'altra le basi storiche;solo al sud stanno ingrandendo,con quella base radar in sicilia che servira' a tenere d'occhio il mediterraneo orientale.
Al nord prima o poi ci mollano,e cosi' certe amministrazioni potrenno far credere agli illuminati che le sostengono che le basi chiudono perche' il sindaco porta la panza con la fascia tricolore davanti ai cancelli,a capo dei contestatori.
Ed una volta che se ne saranno andati,tutti i pub-birrerie-pizzerie-bowling,ed in generale tutta la gente che ha lavorato con gli americani,potra' andare a spasso.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Logico,siamo stati per mezzo secolo al confine fra i due blocchi contrapposti.
> Oggi le zone calde si sono spostate,e progressivamente gli USA ci stanno mollando,dismettendo e ridimensionando una dopo l'altra le basi storiche;solo al sud stanno ingrandendo,con quella base radar in sicilia che servira' a tenere d'occhio il mediterraneo orientale.
> Al nord prima o poi ci mollano,e cosi' certe amministrazioni potrenno far credere agli illuminati che le sostengono che le basi chiudono perche' il sindaco porta la panza con la fascia tricolore davanti ai cancelli,a capo dei contestatori.
> Ed una volta che se ne saranno andati,tutti i pub-birrerie-pizzerie-bowling,ed in generale tutta la gente che ha lavorato con gli americani,potra' andare a spasso.


Sai nel 1992/3 ero militare.
Bon arrivavano i dispacci della Nato.
E dicevano fermi voi italiani, se le cose con la Bosnia si aggravano verso il confine italiano, interveniamo noi, castigamatti, perchè non teniamo business che ci sia un conflitto tra due paesi confinanti.
Non direi confine, ma ago della bilancia.
Vedi Eretteo se parliamo delle votazioni del 1948, secondo me, era un discorso così:
Cari Italiani vince quelli che stanno bene a noi, vi diamo una mano a tirarvi su dalla miseria in cui versate.
Cari Italiani vince quello che a noi non piace, non vi diamo nessun aiuto, ma presidiamo tutta la penisola con i nostri sommergibili che non si sa mai.

Allora da noi gli americani se ne sono andati via via che ci siamo comportati bene, perchè siamo un costo per loro.

Comunque ho visto con i miei occhi militari della Ederle ubriachi distruggere un bar, e nessun poliziotto o carabiniere italiano intervenire.

Ma la settimana dopo, sempre i militari USA hanno rifuso il danno al bar.
Cosa vuoi erano ubriachi e dovevano divertirsi.

Ma se in estate fai saltin in quella caserma quando l'aprono al pubblico resterai esterefatto di quello che hanno.


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Da 8 pagine discetti di glandi michelangioleschi,devi avere un grosso complesso d'inferiorita'.
> D'altronde per te l'importante e' restare sulla breccia dell'onda,e non importa se per farlo ti fai compatire anche dai polli,sviscerando la tua ignoranza.


a "sviscerare" qui ci pensi solo tu, anzi ad "orinare" ci pensi solo tu.
..quando si dice " non hai capito un cazzo."
parlavamo di "teste".
e la tua di "testa" è molto simile ad una *grande cappella*.
(vai a fare i complimenti, guarda che succede).
Non necessariamente deve essere quella di un cazzo, per quanto *minchiagiolesco*!

Hai presente la cappella dei SS. quattro incoronati?


----------



## Eretteo (19 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai nel 1992/3 ero militare.
> Bon arrivavano i dispacci della Nato.
> E dicevano fermi voi italiani, se le cose con la Bosnia si aggravano verso il confine italiano, interveniamo noi, castigamatti, perchè non teniamo business che ci sia un conflitto tra due paesi confinanti.
> Non direi confine, ma ago della bilancia.
> ...


E di fianco alla stessa base ce n'era una italiana,dei carristi.
Durante la prima guerra del golfo,con gli americani in massima allerta,una notte si vedevano strane luci nella base italiana,e quelli armati fino ai denti chiamano gli italiani per sapere cosa succede.
Erano quattro deficenti che di notte andavano a lepri con la campagnola,nel campo di esercitazione dei carri armati.
Questione di metodo e mentalita'.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a "sviscerare" qui ci pensi solo tu, anzi ad "orinare" ci pensi solo tu.
> ..quando si dice " non hai capito un cazzo."
> parlavamo di "teste".
> e la tua di "testa" è molto simile ad una *grande cappella*.
> ...



Se io ti dessi del terrone perderesti le staffe,perche' sei ignorante.
Se io ti dessi dell'ignorante non perderesti le staffe,perche' sei ignorante.
Se io ti dessi del cornuto perderesti le staffe,perche' sei cornuto.
Oltreche' ignorante.
E gli ignoranti sono fatti apposta per dargli degli ignoranti.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Voglio capire*



Eretteo ha detto:


> E di fianco alla stessa base ce n'era una italiana,dei carristi.
> Durante la prima guerra del golfo,con gli americani in massima allerta,una notte si vedevano strane luci nella base italiana,e quelli armati fino ai denti chiamano gli italiani per sapere cosa succede.
> Erano quattro deficenti che di notte andavano a lepri con la campagnola,nel campo di esercitazione dei carri armati.
> Questione di metodo e mentalita'.


Sono andato spesso a fare le vacanze estive alla Maddalena...!Io non capisco perchè è consentito a MILITARI AMERICANI di camminare su suolo intaliano in divisa e manganello!Se un militare dell'esercito cammina in divisa in america cosa gli fanno oltre a spedirlo in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce?Mi spiegate perchè?anzi,vorrei mi fosse spiegato da chi sostiene che siamo una grande nazione,grazie!


----------



## Eretteo (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Incredibile: si riporta sempre tutto a destra e sinistra. Non al semplice rispetto degli impegni e credibilità a prescindere dai credo politici. Come se agli occhi del mondo non restassimo altro che i soliti italiani inaffididabili come sempre.


Visto che spesso certe baggianate vengono da una parte,bisognera' pur cercare di bilanciare.
Un buon post ha come presupposto una buona conoscenza delle cose.
Se no basta un qualunque copia ed incolla,come han fatto per 1000 anni dicendo che la Terra e' piatta e sta ferma al centro dell'universo.
Ma anche se lo dicessero 7 miliardi di uomini all'unisono,cosi' non sarebbe ne' mai sara'.
Ed altrettanto con certe baggianate sul prestigio che ci deriverebbe da quell'articolo su Le Monde,o dai risolini di certi culoni cellulitici della foresta nera.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono andato spesso a fare le vacanze estive alla Maddalena...!Io non capisco perchè è consentito a MILITARI AMERICANI di camminare su suolo intaliano in divisa e manganello!Se un militare dell'esercito cammina in divisa in america cosa gli fanno oltre a spedirlo in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce?Mi spiegate perchè?anzi,vorrei mi fosse spiegato da chi sostiene che siamo una grande nazione,grazie!


Perché hanno vinto la guerra e ci hanno liberato dal giogo del nazifascismo. Sono due macigni.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Visto che spesso certe baggianate vengono da una parte,bisognera' pur cercare di bilanciare.
> Un buon post ha come presupposto una buona conoscenza delle cose.
> Se no basta un qualunque copia ed incolla,come han fatto per 1000 anni dicendo che la Terra e' piatta e sta ferma al centro dell'universo.
> Ma anche se lo dicessero 7 miliardi di uomini all'unisono,cosi' non sarebbe ne' mai sara'.
> Ed altrettanto con certe baggianate sul prestigio che ci deriverebbe da quell'articolo su Le Monde,o dai risolini di certi culoni cellulitici della foresta nera.


Mentre Silvio era perfettamente rappresentativo del Paese? Era veramente rappresentativo all'ultimo G8 del 2011 .... Direi che i fatti danno ragione a Le Monde ed ai culoni cellulitici, mein freund :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono andato spesso a fare le vacanze estive alla Maddalena...!Io non capisco perchè è consentito a MILITARI AMERICANI di camminare su suolo intaliano in divisa e manganello!*Se un militare dell'esercito cammina in divisa in america cosa gli fanno oltre a spedirlo in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce?*Mi spiegate perchè?anzi,vorrei mi fosse spiegato da chi sostiene che siamo una grande nazione,grazie!


Ma sai che non credo gli farebbero un cazzo di niente se ci fosse una base militare italiana lì nei dintorni.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché hanno vinto la guerra e ci hanno liberato dal giogo del nazifascismo. Sono due macigni.


Capito,quindi in questo grande paese non si può dire che a mandare giù il dc9 I-Tigi Itavia è stato un missile francese non ad impatto?Le famiglie delle 81 vittime aspettano ancora una risposta e dei risarcimenti.Quindi è giusto che rapiscono persone arabe su territorio italiano fottendosene di tutto e tutti?quindi è giusto che 2 piloti cazzoni al chermis mandano giù una cabinovia facendo i morti,e non vengono processati in italia?Mi pioacerebbe tanto sputare in faccia a che afferma che siamo una grande paese!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai che non credo gli farebbero un cazzo di niente se ci fosse una base militare italiana lì nei dintorni.


Come no...manderebbero tutti quelli della base a raccogliere saponette nelle docce!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito,quindi in questo grande paese non si può dire che a mandare giù il dc9 I-Tigi Itavia è stato un missile francese non ad impatto?Le famiglie delle 81 vittime aspettano ancora una risposta e dei risarcimenti.Quindi è giusto che rapiscono persone arabe su territorio italiano fottendosene di tutto e tutti?quindi è giusto che 2 piloti cazzoni al chermis mandano giù una cabinovia facendo i morti,e non vengono processati in italia?*Mi pioacerebbe tanto sputare in faccia a che afferma che siamo una grande paes*e!


Di solito sono quelli di destra che dicono che questo è un grande Paese. E chi lo nega è komunista !


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Di solito sono quelli di destra che dicono che questo è un grande Paese. E chi lo nega è komunista !


Ah,tendenzialmente sono di destra...ma agisco da uno di sinistra!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no...manderebbero tutti quelli della base a raccogliere saponette nelle docce!


Mannò dai. Credi che i nostri militari non vadano negli Stati Uniti? Essù.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò dai. Credi che i nostri militari non vadano negli Stati Uniti? Essù.


Si come no,vanno in divisa e girano per le strade americane semi armati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi vengono sodomizzati nei vicoli di new york in diretta tv....!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no,vanno in divisa e girano per le strade americane semi armati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi vengono sodomizzati nei vicoli di new york in diretta tv....!


In divisa ci vanno sicuro, poi chiaramente se vuoi paragonare la Maddalena (dove purtroppo c'è una base americana) a New York chi sarò mai per dirti che è un fesseria? Daje.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> In divisa ci vanno sicuro, poi chiaramente se vuoi paragonare la Maddalena (dove purtroppo c'è una base americana) a New York chi sarò mai per dirti che è un fesseria? Daje.


Jb i nostri militari in america girano in divisa,ma senza arma alcuna,e non ovunque....!:unhappy:Ammettimolo:gli americano ci hanno sempre pisciato nel sedere...!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb i nostri militari in america girano in divisa,*ma senza arma alcuna,e non ovunque*....!:unhappy:Ammettimolo:gli americano ci hanno sempre pisciato nel sedere...!


Ma neanche loro qua. Ovviamente tu parli della Maddalena e allora grazie ar cazzo. Uff. Che poi ci abbiano sempre pisciato addosso non dico certo il contrario.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

*Ora si potrebbero mostrare un pò di PALLE*

E reagire alla follia indiana con altrettanta follia: se il nostro ambasciatore non può lasciare l'India e non gli vogliono riconoscere l'immunità diplomatica (roba che non ho sentito neppure nella ww2) allora FARE subito lo stesso con i LORO diplomatici. Chances che lo facciamo? Meno mille, imho :incazzato::sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E reagire alla follia indiana con altrettanta follia: se il nostro ambasciatore non può lasciare l'India e non gli vogliono riconoscere l'immunità diplomatica (roba che non ho sentito neppure nella ww2) allora FARE subito lo stesso con i LORO diplomatici. Chances che lo facciamo? Meno mille, imho :incazzato::sbatti:


sì. Dichiariamo la guerra all'India. Che poi in questo periodo abbiamo da spendere. Mi pare una buona idea, loro in fondo sono quattro gatti. Che dire poi degli accordi economici? Che ce frega? Sarà mica un problema far saltare tutti gli accordi con l'India, non staremo mica lì a splumare su quattro soldi.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Dichiariamo la guerra all'India. Che poi in questo periodo abbiamo da spendere. Mi pare una buona idea, loro in fondo sono quattro gatti. Che dire poi degli accordi economici? Che ce frega? Sarà mica un problema far saltare tutti gli accordi con l'India, non staremo mica lì a splumare su quattro soldi.


Spezzeremo le reni all'India ...:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ihhhhhhh..immagina amico..fermano una nave USA e arrestano 2 marinai...tempo 1ora sono fuori con mille scuse


Però soltanto perché non c'è una Sonia Gandhi con parentame Italiano e le elezioni discutibili che qualcuno dall'opposizione voleva vincere a tutti i costi, e quindi screditando Italia poteva fare più danno che sparare alla fiamma d'India.

Gli Italiani e fattispecie il Governo Berlusconi mi pare, preso in castagna (perché a prescindere si sente in colpa), paga un lauto risarcimento di tasca nostra ai pescatori danneggiati, ancora prima della sentenza, e India accetta la bustarella senza pensarci due volte. Che si trattava di un tentativo di corruzione (con unilaterale successo) non è saltato in mente a nessuno, nemmeno agli Italiani, a sentire le Mass Media. Invece, a livello privato, qualcuno ha più che mormorato. Ma si sa, gli Italiani preferiscono a pagare che fare domande scomode.

Invece della bustarella, Italia doveva dire a India, scusateci, ma cazzi vostri le elezioni e se non ci ridate i nostri, allora andate a riprendere i vostri, decine di migliaia, seduta stante e rimarrete dove siete, paese di merda, che avete mangiato a spese nostre per decine di anni, ce lo ricordiamo. E abracadabra si sarebbe aperto ogni porta come sarebbe successo anche agli USA o qualunque altro paese che avesse osato di mettere il muso duro.

Ma alla fine questo è Italia: troppo buona e tutti lo sanno.


----------



## Spider (19 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se io ti dessi del terrone perderesti le staffe,perche' sei ignorante.
> Se io ti dessi dell'ignorante non perderesti le staffe,perche' sei ignorante.
> Se io ti dessi del cornuto perderesti le staffe,perche' sei cornuto.
> Oltreche' ignorante.
> E gli ignoranti sono fatti apposta per dargli degli ignoranti.


il problema, *gran cappella* è che:
1)  non sono un meridionale, neanche di origine,(Papi di Bardonecchia e Mami di Vicenza)
 mica come te che vivi al nord ma  vieni dalla Calabria o giù di lì, ... difficile darmi del terrone.
2)  sono un Dottore in architettura, tu?
3) sono un cornuto ma non ho mai perso le staffe per questo,
 anzi ultimamente ne faccio un vanto.
4) non guardarti cosi tanto allo specchio, ti fa male...


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Bo*

Io sono un professionista dell'insulto e me ne vanto,ma anche l'insulto deve essere creativo,deve avere un certo stile!Sinceramente mi sono rotto il cazzo di leggere frasi razziste....,NAPULè,TERRONI,CALABRESI,SICILIANI,PUGLIESI,e veramente non si può leggere chi si vanta di titoli di studio spesso millantati e fuori contesto!Che cazzo c'entrerebbero poi?cosa?Si è preso questo andazzo già da un pò,io sono laureato...,io ho fatto il percorso accademico...,ma allora i genitori,le mogli,le fidanzate,i parenti che ci sono a fare?perchè non insultate loro?fareste sicuramente una figura migliore ragazzi,si è perso il gusto dell'insulto alla famiglia?Ogni tanto leggo di canzoni Napulè con accezione denigratoria,purtroppo all'ignoranza non c'è mai limite,le canzoni napoletane di un certo tipo vengono aggettivate con il termine:"neomelodico"!Adesso vi prego di continuare con gli insulti,ma dando prova dei vostri titoli di studi e della vostra preparazione offendendo gli altri utenti creativamente!


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un professionista dell'insulto e me ne vanto,ma anche l'insulto deve essere creativo,deve avere un certo stile!Sinceramente mi sono rotto il cazzo di leggere frasi razziste....,NAPULè,TERRONI,CALABRESI,SICILIANI,PUGLIESI,e veramente non si può leggere chi si vanta di titoli di studio spesso millantati e fuori contesto!Che cazzo c'entrerebbero poi?cosa?Si è preso questo andazzo già da un pò,io sono laureato...,io ho fatto il percorso accademico...,ma allora i genitori,le mogli,le fidanzate,i parenti che ci sono a fare?perchè non insultate loro?fareste sicuramente una figura migliore ragazzi,si è perso il gusto dell'insulto alla famiglia?Ogni tanto leggo di canzoni Napulè con accezione denigratoria,purtroppo all'ignoranza non c'è mai limite,le canzoni napoletane di un certo tipo vengono aggettivate con il termine:"neomelodico"!Adesso vi prego di continuare con gli insulti,ma dando prova dei vostri titoli di studi e della vostra preparazione offendendo gli altri utenti creativamente!


completamente d'accordo.
ed i miei erano appunto degli esempi su cui non ci si può aggrappare.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> completamente d'accordo.
> ed i miei erano appunto degli esempi su cui non ci si può aggrappare.


Il riferimento non era a te,chiaramente,adoro gli insulti,vorrei apprendere,accrescere il mio sapere,mi piacerebbe notare e far mio un modo di insultare creativo,astruso,originale,arguto,dove l'individuo che insulta tira fuori la propria genialità inespressa.Invece spesso il livello dell'insulto è becero,comune,dozzinale,e questo non rende giustizia all'intelligenza dei forumisti presenti in questo forum!Ragazzi insultatevi con ardore,con astio,con livore,per favore con stile!Grazie!:up:


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un professionista dell'insulto e me ne vanto,ma anche l'insulto deve essere creativo,deve avere un certo stile!Sinceramente mi sono rotto il cazzo di leggere frasi razziste....,NAPULè,TERRONI,CALABRESI,SICILIANI,PUGLIESI,e veramente non si può leggere chi si vanta di titoli di studio spesso millantati e fuori contesto!Che cazzo c'entrerebbero poi?cosa?Si è preso questo andazzo già da un pò,io sono laureato...,io ho fatto il percorso accademico...,ma allora i genitori,le mogli,le fidanzate,i parenti che ci sono a fare?perchè non insultate loro?fareste sicuramente una figura migliore ragazzi,si è perso il gusto dell'insulto alla famiglia?Ogni tanto leggo di canzoni Napulè con accezione denigratoria,purtroppo all'ignoranza non c'è mai limite,le canzoni napoletane di un certo tipo vengono aggettivate con il termine:"neomelodico"!Adesso vi prego di continuare con gli insulti,ma dando prova dei vostri titoli di studi e della vostra preparazione offendendo gli altri utenti creativamente!



a me piacciono tanto le canzoni napoletane, a parte le classiche, che sono meravigliose, anche qualcuna di quelle tamarrissime!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> a me piacciono tanto le canzoni napoletane, a parte le classiche, che sono meravigliose, anche qualcuna di quelle tamarrissime!


Io adoro pino daniele e gli almamegretta,il neo melodico non tanto!


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il problema, *gran cappella* è che:
> 1)  *non sono un meridionale, neanche di origine,(Papi di Bardonecchia e Mami di Vicenza)*
> mica come te che vivi al nord ma  vieni dalla Calabria o giù di lì, ... difficile darmi del terrone.
> 2)  sono un Dottore in architettura, tu?
> ...


Peccato, non sai cosa ti perdi. ma va bene lo stesso, noi siamo tolleranti e calorosi anche con chi è nato da Roma in su :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

*boh*

Non capisco.
Va bene che questa è ancora l'Italia dei comuni... ma....
La mia mappa genetica è un tal casino che dico di appartenere alla razza appenninica, essendo, per quello che conosco, escluse le alpi. Ma non si può mai dire, specie scrivendo in questo forum.
L'evoluzione è miscuglio di razze, incroci di genomi diversi.
Il progresso nasce dal confronto di culture diverse.
Là dove non c'era possibilità di scambio con altre popolazioni, l'uomo non ha progredito e si sono sviluppate tare genetiche, tipo il cretinismo delle valli.
Pertanto io faccio solo una distinzione: gli stronzi... e tutti gli altri.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Va bene che questa è ancora l'Italia dei comuni... ma....
> La mia mappa genetica è un tal casino che dico di appartenere alla razza appenninica, essendo, per quello che conosco, escluse le alpi. Ma non si può mai dire, specie scrivendo in questo forum.
> L'evoluzione è miscuglio di razze, incroci di genomi diversi.
> ...


verde, se potessi. ma mi si conceda il lusso,  senza vis polemica, di non sentirmi inferiore per il fatto di essere meridionale: tutt'altro, direi :smile: .


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mentre Silvio era perfettamente rappresentativo del Paese? Era veramente rappresentativo all'ultimo G8 del 2011 ....
> Per niente,ma aveva vinto le elezioni.
> Forse Bersani e' rappresentativo del paese,perche' ha "vinto" le elezioni?
> Bastava che fossero annullate 5 schede in meno per ogni sezione,e le elezioni le vinceva il pdl.
> ...


Contento te.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il problema, *gran cappella* è che:
> 1)  non sono un meridionale, neanche di origine,(Papi di Bardonecchia e Mami di Vicenza)
> mica come te che vivi al nord ma  vieni dalla Calabria o giù di lì, ... difficile darmi del terrone.
> Vedo che il tuo complesso di inferiorita' si fonde con quello dell'invidia geografica.
> ...


Continua pure a scrivere lettere e poesie all'uomo che ti ha fatto becco.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Contento te.


Io non sono contento ma francamente riconsocere anche una qualche dignità a Berlusconi e ai suoi, veramente mi pare autolesinosismo puro derivante solo da odio atavico ed inconrrollabile verso la sinistra. Ha ragione l'Annunziata: sono impresentabili, cmq la si pensi. Con osservanza


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Napulè è il mio modo di chiamare Mattia e con il quale lui ride, chiamandomi polentona e altre frasi.
Napulè quindi non è razzista, scritto da me, in quanto detto con amore e la persona a cui lo dico, ripeto, non lo sente come un insulto e ci mancherebbe.

Se poi qualcuno ci vede del razzismo, scritto da me e sempre in riferimento a Mattia.... problema suo.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un professionista dell'insulto e me ne vanto,ma anche l'insulto deve essere creativo,deve avere un certo stile!Sinceramente mi sono rotto il cazzo di leggere frasi razziste....,
> Guarda che l'uomo e' una sola razza,quelle qui sotto sono connotazioni geografiche
> NAPULè,TERRONI,CALABRESI,SICILIANI,PUGLIESI,e veramente non si può leggere *chi si vanta di titoli di studio* spesso millantati e fuori contesto!Che cazzo c'entrerebbero poi?
> Non lo farei mai.
> ...


E comunque non ci sono insulti nei miei interventi.
Semplici constatazioni.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

e aggiungo che a parte me, non ho mai letto qualcuno che desse del napulè random qui sopra, come insulto, perchè credo sia ovvio abbiano capito, quasi, tutti che è un gioco mio e di Mattia.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non sono contento ma francamente riconsocere anche una qualche dignità a Berlusconi e ai suoi, veramente mi pare autolesinosismo puro derivante solo da odio atavico ed inconrrollabile verso la sinistra. Ha ragione l'Annunziata: sono impresentabili, cmq la si pensi. Con osservanza


Contento te.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'evoluzione è miscuglio di razze, incroci di genomi diversi.
> Si.
> Il progresso nasce dal confronto di culture diverse.
> Certo.
> ...


Oppure gli ignoranti.
Ed il resto del mondo.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Contento te.


Però se io ti dico che non sono contento e tu mi ripeti che sono contento non ci capiamo :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Oppure gli ignoranti.
> Ed il resto del mondo.


Questo è puro Socrate: conoscenza bene/ignoranza male. Come ben saprai, da uomo colto quale sei, il limite concettuale di tale assunto è non contemplare un'altra ipotesi sotto gli occhi di tutti da sempre: uomini di conoscenza pessimi e persone ignoranti espressione di un Bene Supremo . Si, contento me :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*SI*

Certo in effetti chiamare un napoletano napulè è proprio divertentissimo!Che ridere!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo è puro Socrate: conoscenza bene/ignoranza male. Come ben saprai, da uomo colto quale sei, il limite concettuale di tale assunto è non contemplare un'altra ipotesi sotto gli occhi di tutti da sempre: uomini di conoscenza pessimi e persone ignoranti espressione di un Bene Supremo . Si, contento me :up:


E permettimi:ho votato berlusconi e mi sono vergognato di averlo fatto,non ho più votato,è impresentabile,come tutta la sinistra e questa classe politica!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo che a parte me, non ho mai letto qualcuno che desse del napulè random qui sopra, come insulto, perchè credo sia ovvio abbiano capito, quasi, tutti che è un gioco mio e di Mattia.


mi sa che non hai letto tuttotuttotutto. Io del razzismo campanilistico(che poi non è manco razzismo, geneticamente parlando)... insomma cretinate ne ho lette. Non credo che le battute tue fossero nel mirino, stavolta.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai letto tuttotuttotutto. Io del razzismo campanilistico(che poi non è manco razzismo, geneticamente parlando)... insomma cretinate ne ho lette. Non credo che le battute tue fossero nel mirino, stavolta.


Si,infatti  mi riferivo a tutto...sopratutto al suo amico conte che in quanto a battute razziste è un fenomeno,tranne mettere in ignore quando non gli piace quello che gli viene detto!Anche questa è l'italia.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai letto tuttotuttotutto. Io del razzismo campanilistico(che poi non è manco razzismo, geneticamente parlando)... insomma cretinate ne ho lette. Non credo che le battute tue fossero nel mirino, stavolta.


Leggi oscuro. Ha usato napulè e lo uso solo io.
E ha risposto scrivendo che non è divertente.
Buffo.
va a sindacare anche cosa è divertente in una coppia che non è la sua:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Tebe ha detto:


> Leggi oscuro. Ha usato napulè e lo uso solo io.
> E ha risposto scrivendo che non è divertente.
> Buffo.
> va a sindacare anche cosa è divertente in una coppia che non è la sua:unhappy:


E allora tienitelo per te e non scriverlo su un forum!Ti permetti ben altro,falla finita!


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Continua pure a scrivere lettere e poesie all'uomo che ti ha fatto becco.



questo è scorretto da parte tua...


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Continua pure a scrivere lettere e poesie all'uomo che ti ha fatto becco.


ehi, *gran capella*,
hai dimenticato di rispondere al quarto punto, sgorbio raccapriciante.
Ma come, sarebbe stato lui a "farmi becco" e non quella mignotta di mia moglie?
non era questo che sostenevi alcuni post più avanti?
la completa irresponsabilita del "terzo".
Come può avermi fatto becco lui, se lui non mi deve niente e niente lo lega a me?
Vai a fare i ditalini a quella bagascia che ancora t'intorta.
hai la sindrome dell'impotente.
si capisce da come scrivi.
misogino.
Sei solo un coglione oltre che una *gran capella*.

p.s. Oscù, sto a migliorà?????


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora tienitelo per te e non scriverlo su un forum!Ti permetti ben altro,falla finita!


no


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai letto tuttotuttotutto. Io del razzismo campanilistico(che poi non è manco razzismo, geneticamente parlando)... insomma cretinate ne ho lette. Non credo che le battute tue fossero nel mirino, stavolta.



hai visto?
Mi ha detto di non scriverlo sul forum, come i bambini.
Quindi, anche stavolta, le battute sono mirate.:unhappy:

Sei troppo innocente sbri


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> hai visto?
> Mi ha detto di non scriverlo sul forum, come i bambini.
> Quindi, anche stavolta, le battute sono mirate.:unhappy:
> 
> Sei troppo innocente sbri


Ho scritto che se uno scrive cose sul forum chiunque può avere una libera interpretazione e opinione!Ho scritto che non mi riferivo solo a te,ma anche all'amico tuo di vicenza!Piantala di mistificare il tutto,tanto è una cosa che non funziona più,vuoi passare sempre per la povera vittima,quando non sei vittima di nulla se non della tua cattiveria!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ehi, *gran capella*,
> hai dimenticato di rispondere al quarto punto, sgorbio raccapriciante.
> Ma come, sarebbe stato lui a "farmi becco" e non quella mignotta di mia moglie?
> non era questo che sostenevi alcuni post più avanti?
> ...


Si,creatività spider,che ne so una mamma,una sorella dai....


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Napulè è il mio modo di chiamare Mattia e con il quale lui ride, chiamandomi polentona e altre frasi.
> Napulè quindi non è razzista, scritto da me, in quanto detto con amore e la persona a cui lo dico, ripeto, non lo sente come un insulto e ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Se poi qualcuno ci vede del razzismo, scritto da me e sempre in riferimento a Mattia.... problema suo.





Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo che a parte me, non ho mai letto qualcuno che desse del napulè random qui sopra, come insulto, perchè credo sia ovvio abbiano capito, quasi, tutti che è un gioco mio e di Mattia.





oscuro ha detto:


> Certo in effetti chiamare un napoletano napulè è proprio divertentissimo!Che ridere!





Tebe ha detto:


> Leggi oscuro. Ha usato napulè e lo uso solo io.
> E ha risposto scrivendo che non è divertente.
> Buffo.
> va a sindacare anche cosa è divertente in una coppia che non è la sua:unhappy:





oscuro ha detto:


> E allora tienitelo per te e non scriverlo su un forum!Ti permetti ben altro,falla finita!



mah...


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Mà*



Tebe ha detto:


> mah...


Mà....se ti diverte chiamare una persona napulè a me no....!Punto!


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,creatività spider,che ne so una mamma,una sorella dai....


gli posso sempre dire di
 "leccarmi smodatamente il buco del culo".
 e dopo lo "schiaffeggio cor pisello".
(mi sa che gli piace pure)
a quella *gran cappella*.


(il maestro è sempre il maestro).


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ehi, *gran capella*,
> hai dimenticato di rispondere al quarto punto, sgorbio raccapriciante.
> Ma come, sarebbe stato lui a "farmi becco" e non quella mignotta di mia moglie?
> non era questo che sostenevi alcuni post più avanti?
> ...



Chiesto scusa ma vi conoscete di persona? Ognuno conosce i fatti dell'altro a menadito ....


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> gli posso sempre dire di
> "leccarmi smodatamente il buco del culo".
> e dopo lo "schiaffeggio cor pisello".
> (mi sa che gli piace pure)
> ...


Spider posso?L'avatar di eretteo,magari potresti scrivere:ma sulla sedia a rotelle ce sei finito per i cazzi ner culo,o c'è girate tutti in famiglia sempre per i cazzi ar culo?!O magari:ma tua madre pure gira con la sedia a rotelle?a furia de lascià er numero del telefono nei cessi dell'autostrada gli hanno profanato er culo fino a devastarlo?


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider posso?L'avatar di eretteo,magari potresti scrivere:ma sulla sedia a rotelle ce sei finito per i cazzi ner culo,o c'è girate tutti in famiglia sempre per i cazzi ar culo?!O magari:ma tua madre pure gira con la sedia a rotelle?a furia de lascià er numero del telefono nei cessi dell'autostrada gli hanno profanato er culo fino a devastarlo?


Vedo che nel tempo libero fai il Conciliatore. O stai studiando per entrare nel Corpo Diplomatico, Osk?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Vedo che nel tempo libero fai il Conciliatore. O stai studiando per entrare nel Corpo Diplomatico, Osk?


No,sono solo uno che ha studiato e voglio vedere inuslti e offese di un certo spessore cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*

Che insulti sono?cappella,coglione stronzo?ma che siamo alle elementari?alle medie?Sono schifato,si deve dare il gusto del leggere alle persone,si deve offendere la persona,ma dai...sono incazzato nero!


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mà....se ti diverte chiamare una persona napulè a me no....!Punto!



e quindi?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi trovo che chiamare napulè qualcuno non sia divertente.O non posso scriverlo?così come son di pessimo gusto le battute del conte sui meridionali o vi incazzate solo quando faccio battute pesanti su presunte pseudo violenze sui tram?Siete voi il metro di quello che è offensivo o non offensivo?


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora tienitelo per te e non scriverlo su un forum!Ti permetti ben altro,falla finita!





oscuro ha detto:


> E quindi trovo che chiamare napulè qualcuno non sia divertente.O non posso scriverlo?così come son di pessimo gusto le battute del conte sui meridionali o vi incazzate solo quando faccio battute pesanti su presunte pseudo violenze sui tram?Siete voi il metro di quello che è offensivo o non offensivo?



stai dicendo due cose diverse. Io non posso scriverlo e tu si?


Ripeto.
E quindi?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Q*



Tebe ha detto:


> stai dicendo due cose diverse. Io non posso scriverlo e tu si?
> 
> 
> Ripeto.
> E quindi?


tu sei libera di scrivere quello che vuoi,io sono libero di scrivere che definire napulè qualcuno non è divertente!Se non vuoi leggere i commenti di quelli che pensano che napulè non è divertente non postare questa cosa!Non è difficile,se vuoi vederci altro fai pure mi sono abituato,anche se ancora non ho ben chiaro perchè per una battuta da caserma ci si scandalizza e per altro no!


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

ok.
Non sai ciò che scrivi.
Bon.


Ciao bello


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Non sai ciò che scrivi.
> Bon.
> 
> ...


Si certo sono sempre gli altri.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Peccato, non sai cosa ti perdi. ma va bene lo stesso, noi siamo tolleranti e calorosi anche con chi è nato da Roma in su :smile:


:rotfl:

cattivo! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un professionista dell'insulto e me ne vanto,ma anche l'insulto deve essere creativo,deve avere un certo stile!Sinceramente mi sono rotto il cazzo di leggere frasi razziste....,NAPULè,TERRONI,CALABRESI,SICILIANI,PUGLIESI,e veramente non si può leggere chi si vanta di titoli di studio spesso millantati e fuori contesto!Che cazzo c'entrerebbero poi?cosa?Si è preso questo andazzo già da un pò,io sono laureato...,io ho fatto il percorso accademico...,ma allora i genitori,le mogli,le fidanzate,i parenti che ci sono a fare?perchè non insultate loro?fareste sicuramente una figura migliore ragazzi,si è perso il gusto dell'insulto alla famiglia?Ogni tanto leggo di canzoni Napulè con accezione denigratoria,purtroppo all'ignoranza non c'è mai limite,le canzoni napoletane di un certo tipo vengono aggettivate con il termine:"neomelodico"!Adesso vi prego di continuare con gli insulti,ma dando prova dei vostri titoli di studi e della vostra preparazione offendendo gli altri utenti creativamente!


Ti quoto su tutto ma onestamente il neomelodico non mi garba ....


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Comunque era Kosovo, non Bosnia. Ingresso nelle FRR (Forze di Reazione Rapida) grazie a quel disgraziato di d'Alema, sedicente sinistrorso. Mio nonno materno, monarchico, era più di sinistra di lui. La Bosnia era stata già smembrata cannibalizzata e dissanguata almeno un anno prima, con i famigerati piani di Dayton (ratificati nel 1995, entrati in vigore nel dicembre), nei quali l'Italia non prese parte alcuna.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però se io ti dico che non sono contento e tu mi ripeti che sono contento non ci capiamo :smile:


Avevo fretta ieri.
E dicevi che non andava bene dare credito a Silvio (mai votato),e che la signora degli impresentabili ha ragione.
E francamente sono argomenti un po' debolucci.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> questo è scorretto da parte tua...


E' la pura e semplice verita',nel caso tu non lo sapessi.
Forse ti sei persa certe "perle" letterarie.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ehi, *gran capella*,
> hai dimenticato di rispondere al quarto punto, sgorbio raccapriciante.
> Ma come, sarebbe stato lui a "farmi becco" e non quella mignotta di mia moglie?
> non era questo che sostenevi alcuni post più avanti?
> ...


Il tuo emicranio accademico ti consente di postare in modo sempre piu' forbito.
Ed il fatto che tu non perda per niente le staffe,dimostra quanto ti piaccia avere corna.
Se incontri per strada l'amante di tua moglie,gli paghi il caffe'.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Ertteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo emicranio accademico ti consente di postare in modo sempre piu' forbito.
> Ed il fatto che tu non perda per niente le staffe,dimostra quanto ti piaccia avere corna.
> Se incontri per strada l'amante di tua moglie,gli paghi il caffe'.


No,non ci siamo puoi fare meglio!


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiesto scusa ma vi conoscete di persona? Ognuno conosce i fatti dell'altro a menadito ....


Devo correggerti;io ho citato fatti reali e verificabili (basta che cerchi nel forum).


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider posso?L'avatar di eretteo,magari potresti scrivere:ma sulla sedia a rotelle ce sei finito per i cazzi ner culo,o c'è girate tutti in famiglia sempre per i cazzi ar culo?!O magari:ma tua madre pure gira con la sedia a rotelle?a furia de lascià er numero del telefono nei cessi dell'autostrada gli hanno profanato er culo fino a devastarlo?


Bello questo post.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Bello questo post.


Grazie anche tu però potresti dire a spider:aò ma spider è perchè sei stato concepito dentro na machina de quel tipo solo che tu madre sta a cercà ancora chi è tu padre perchè ogni sera era uno diverso?Eretteo su siete migliori di questo.


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' la pura e semplice verita',nel caso tu non lo sapessi.
> Forse ti sei persa certe "perle" letterarie.



non mi pare che sia così
ha scritto solo 1 lettera e 0 poesie, e non mi sembra che abbia manifestato il desiderio di continuare...


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non mi pare che sia così
> ha scritto solo 1 lettera e 0 poesie, e non mi sembra che abbia manifestato il desiderio di continuare...


Son cose che non mi turbano


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie anche tu però potresti dire a spider:aò ma spider è perchè sei stato concepito dentro na machina de quel tipo solo che tu madre sta a cercà ancora chi è tu padre perchè ogni sera era uno diverso?Eretteo su siete migliori di questo.


Come avrai intuito,non ricavo alcun diletto da certe fumose dissertazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ehi, *gran capella*,
> hai dimenticato di rispondere al quarto punto, sgorbio raccapriciante.
> Ma come, sarebbe stato lui a "farmi becco" e non quella mignotta di mia moglie?
> non era questo che sostenevi alcuni post più avanti?
> ...


:rotfl::  rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  :
Sembri l'arancia rompicoglioni....

[video=youtube;FrlUwwOuzOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrlUwwOuzOE[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

*ma insomma !*

All'anema ra figur e' merdd !!!!!!


http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/03/21/news/india_mar-55078136/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> All'anema ra figur e' merdd !!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/03/21/news/india_mar-55078136/?ref=HREA-1



ma no, cosa dici?
(sempre peggio...:unhappy















_napulè_


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo emicranio accademico ti consente di postare in modo sempre piu' forbito.
> Ed il fatto che tu non perda per niente le staffe,dimostra quanto ti piaccia avere corna.
> Se incontri per strada l'amante di tua moglie,gli paghi il caffe'.


debole, debolissima..
ma che ti sei appena fatto una sega?
impotenza permettendo.
sai quando sei svuotato...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> All'anema ra figur e' merdd !!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/03/21/news/india_mar-55078136/?ref=HREA-1


Siamo del buffoni patentati. Non c'è storia.


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' la pura e semplice verita',nel caso tu non lo sapessi.
> Forse ti sei persa certe "perle" letterarie.


ma brutto deficente, come pensi che io possa offendermi
se citi il mio trascorso come per me vergognoso quando per me non lo è?
almeno dovrei sentirmi cosi, di aver sbagliato,sentirmi nel torto, 
nella vergogna, nell'umiliazione
 per poter assapore le tue "perle di sagezza".

Non è cosi io ne vado fiero.
cerca altri argomenti per offendermi, cretino.
ti dirò mi offendi molto, molto di più quanto sostieni
 un certo tipo di politica,
 un certo tipo di italiani, 
una certa visione del mondo.
sei buffo, questo si.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma brutto deficente, come pensi che io possa offendermi
> se citi il mio trascorso come per me vergognoso quando per me non lo è?
> almeno dovrei sentirmi cosi, di aver sbagliato,sentirmi nel torto,
> nella vergogna, nell'umiliazione
> ...


come non quotarti?


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> debole, debolissima..
> ma che ti sei appena fatto una sega?
> impotenza permettendo.
> sai quando sei svuotato...


Tu mi ricordi un po' certe cavie intrappolate nel mousetrap,che vagano in un loop infinito girando in tondo senza venirne a capo,perche' l'unica via d'uscita e' la mano dello scienziato che osserva dall'alto,e potrebbe rimetterli nella loro gabbietta.
Solo che qui il mousetrap e' la tua testa,l'esperimento l'hai cominciato tu,una volta terminato il loop delle quattro parolacce si rinnova il giro,e lo scienziato invece di guardare interessato passa ogni tanto,e scuote la testa in un afflato di compatimento.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> All'anema ra figur e' merdd !!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/03/21/news/india_mar-55078136/?ref=HREA-1


Gia',pensavo di avere letto perfino il fondo del barile.
Invece il governo Monti si congeda con gli ultimi fuochi d'artificio.
Ed l'approvazione di quanti,in Italia,l'han sostenuto ed acclamato a spada tratta,perche' col suo governo il nostro prestigio si,che e' salito.
Che razza di stato.
In balìa dell'india....


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*No*

Ragazzi molto male!


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma brutto deficente, come pensi che io possa offendermi
> se citi il mio trascorso come per me vergognoso quando per me non lo è?
> almeno dovrei sentirmi cosi, di aver sbagliato,sentirmi nel torto,
> nella vergogna, nell'umiliazione
> ...




Continui a non capire,e del resto non e' sorprendente.
Cominci questa patetica disputa perche' ti ritieni in grado di prendermi per i fondelli,non fai altro che affondare nella tua melma cerebrale,occasionalmente incitato or da questo,or da questa tifosa.
Nessuno s'interessa delle tue opinioni,ed allora devi cercare il tuo attimo di celebrita',entrando a mo' di ariete sul palcoscenico della mediocrita'
E non importa quanto in basso devi scendere,perche' tanto anche se vai 20.000 leghe sotto la vasca delle acque diversamente bianche c'e' sempre qualche coliforme che applaude,mentre trangugia il suo piatto preferito.
Perche' certi attori sono decisamente appropriati al pubblico che li segue appassionandosi.
Miserabili becchi,se le vostre corna fossero fatte di avorio avreste un valore per i cacciatori di frodo,e per gli orientali che credono di mutare il fenotipo senza cambiare il genotipo.
La cosa umoristica di questo ed altri interventi,e' che c'e' chi crede che sia un virulento strale lanciato per falcidiare le legioni nemiche.
Mentre invece e' uno sguardo svogliato,gettato in modo annoiato ad una cosa che si fa controvoglia solo per disfarsi di un'incombenza fastidiosa.
Tipo una scatarrata sull'asfalto in agosto.
Ave.


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*mhh*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Continui a non capire,e del resto non e' sorprendente.
> Cominci questa patetica disputa perche' ti ritieni in grado di prendermi per i fondelli,non fai altro che affondare nella tua melma cerebrale,occasionalmente incitato or da questo,or da questa tifosa.
> Nessuno s'interessa delle tue opinioni,ed allora devi cercare il tuo attimo di celebrita',entrando a mo' di ariete sul palcoscenico della mediocrita'
> E non importa quanto in basso devi scendere,perche' tanto anche se vai 20.000 leghe sotto la vasca delle acque diversamente bianche c'e' sempre qualche coliforme che applaude,mentre trangugia il suo piatto preferito.
> ...


Meglio,molto meglio!8.5


----------



## milli (22 Marzo 2013)

ROBA DA PAZZI! 
Dopo tutte le stronzate (illegalità) che gli indiani hanno fatto, ultima "sequestrare" l'ambasciatore italiano, glieli rimandiamo, perchè tanto, dicono loro, la pena di morte non gliela diamo?


----------



## Hellseven (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come non quotarti?


Non entro nel merito, me ne guardo bene.
Però penso che a prescindere dalle simpatie per qualcuno o per le idee che professa - e credimi, per me i due litiganti sono entrambi ottime persone sino a prova contraria - fino a quando esprime queste idee qui sopra in modo civile - come francamente mi pare faccia Eretteo - non vedo perchè gliene si debba fare una colpa. O, per quanto mi riguarda, non vedo perché dovrei esprimere un giudizio negativo sull'uomo solo perché ha idee diverse dalle mie. Posso esprimere un giudizio negativo sulle sue idee ma non su lui perché le abbraccia. Secondo il mio molto modesto parere. Scusatemi, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Bravo*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito, me ne guardo bene.
> Però penso che a prescindere dalle simpatie per qualcuno o per le idee che professa - e credimi, per me i due litiganti sono entrambi ottime persone sino a prova contraria - fino a quando esprime queste idee qui sopra in modo civile - come francamente mi pare faccia Eretteo - non vedo perchè gliene si debba fare una colpa. O, per quanto mi riguarda, non vedo perché dovrei esprimere un giudizio negativo sull'uomo solo perché ha idee diverse dalle mie. Posso esprimere un giudizio negativo sulle sue idee ma non su lui perché le abbraccia. Secondo il mio molto modesto parere. Scusatemi, grazie.


Ottimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> All'anema ra figur e' merdd !!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2013/03/21/news/india_mar-55078136/?ref=HREA-1


Io penso sempre a Sonia Gandhi... chissà quante ne ha dette e pensate in 'sti giorni. Che già ha i suoi problemi, ci mancavano pure 'sti due-tre geni di compatrioti suoi. Mamma mia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

milli ha detto:


> ROBA DA PAZZI!
> Dopo tutte le stronzate (illegalità) che gli indiani hanno fatto, ultima "sequestrare" l'ambasciatore italiano, glieli rimandiamo, perchè tanto, dicono loro, la pena di morte non gliela diamo?


per amor del vero, il sequestro dell'ambasciatore è avvenuto dopo la rottura di un patto tra due stati... capita che ci vada di mezzo il personale diplomatico in questi casi.


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Continui a non capire,e del resto non e' sorprendente.
> Cominci questa patetica disputa perche' ti ritieni in grado di prendermi per i fondelli,non fai altro che affondare nella tua melma cerebrale,occasionalmente incitato or da questo,or da questa tifosa.
> Nessuno s'interessa delle tue opinioni,ed allora devi cercare il tuo attimo di celebrita',entrando a mo' di ariete sul palcoscenico della mediocrita'
> E non importa quanto in basso devi scendere,perche' tanto anche se vai 20.000 leghe sotto la vasca delle acque diversamente bianche c'e' sempre qualche coliforme che applaude,mentre trangugia il suo piatto preferito.
> ...


sei peggio di una torta di ricotta andata a male...
possibile che pensi che tutto passi per il tuo ricercato linguaggio?
il mondo vuole altro. pensi che tutti stiamo lì a dirsi... ma guarda questo, quanto è forbito,
ma guarda questo quanto è erudito...
ma guarda questo che similitudini.
non è, seppur importate come esprimi un concetto ma quello che esprimi di quel concetto.
Rileggiti,
20 righe o giù di lì per dire cose trite e ritrite.
ancora continui con le corna, pensando di offendere... 
lascia stare l'avorio, gli elefanti, l'Africa... non ti appartengono, non sono degni di te.
non infangarli, con le schifose vicissitudine umane.
 abbi contegno.

la tua era migliore?
il giurassico.

comunque basta, ti chiedo scusa, e mi prosto al sommo vate.
*basta un cretino,
 due sono troppi 
e vedo che velocemente se ne aggiungono altri.*
non voglio più disquisizioni e ti invito a non rispondere a questa mia se non in privato.
ti sarò grato se saprai rispettare quanto richiesto.
anche perchè so che non lo farai.
sei troppo "donna" e  troppo "diva".
grazie


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2013)

Veramente dopo il dietro front dell'Italia, il ministro indiano della difesa ha dichiarato di non poter assicurare, ai due marò, l'immunità dalla pena di morte.
Semplicemente sembrerebbe, ma non è sicuro, che il caso non preveda una condanna a morte.

Siamo diventati lo zimbello...


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente dopo il dietro front dell'Italia, il ministro indiano della difesa ha dichiarato di non poter assicurare, ai due marò, l'immunità dalla pena di morte.
> Semplicemente sembrerebbe, ma non è sicuro, che il caso non preveda una condanna a morte.
> 
> *Siamo diventati lo zimbello*...



no no. lo siamo da almeno vent'anni.
Vogliamo parlare del precedente ministro?
Che quando hanno arrestato i medici di emergency random accusandoli, non ricordo bene, di avere armi o essere terroristi (erano in irak?) lui è andato in televisione dicendo che se davvero avevano armi allora era grave.

Meno male che ha preso in mano la situazione Gino Strada, che l'ha cazziato pubblicamente ponendosi immediatamente senza se e senza ma dalla parte dei suoi medici arrestai dichiarando ufficialmente che era una stronzata mega.

E infatti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito, me ne guardo bene.
> Però penso che a prescindere dalle simpatie per qualcuno o per le idee che professa - e credimi, per me i due litiganti sono entrambi ottime persone sino a prova contraria - fino a quando esprime queste idee qui sopra in modo civile - come francamente mi pare faccia Eretteo - non vedo perchè gliene si debba fare una colpa. O, per quanto mi riguarda, non vedo perché dovrei esprimere un giudizio negativo sull'uomo solo perché ha idee diverse dalle mie. Posso esprimere un giudizio negativo sulle sue idee ma non su lui perché le abbraccia. Secondo il mio molto modesto parere. Scusatemi, grazie.


oh, beh, non ho qui simpatie avulse da quello che ho letto, il canale conoscitivo per me (qui) è solo quello; d'accordissimo sulla civiltà, mai troppo poca negli scambi. Per il resto, che dire se non che in un forum hai ragione, la conoscenza delle idee dell'altro è comunue troppo parziale ed altri aspetti non ve ne sono. Si confutano eventualmente i posts, non la persona, mai la persona. Nella vita vera, però, io credo che uno con brutte idee, o autoritarie o illibertarie o peggio, non sia una bella persona. Siamo quello che pensiamo e che facciamo, non altro, no? Non apprezzo, non ci penso proprio, pensieri illibertari e dunque non apprezzo chi li professa. Questo in linea generale. 
Qui, se quoto un post è perché mi piace quel che leggo, altro non so e francamente non sono nemmeno troppo interessata :smile:


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. lo siamo da almeno vent'anni.
> Vogliamo parlare del precedente ministro?
> Che quando hanno arrestato i medici di emergency random accusandoli, non ricordo bene, di avere armi o essere terroristi (erano in irak?) lui è andato in televisione dicendo che se davvero avevano armi allora era grave.
> 
> ...


Senza parole...:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente dopo il dietro front dell'Italia, il ministro indiano della difesa ha dichiarato di non poter assicurare, ai due marò, l'immunità dalla pena di morte.
> Semplicemente sembrerebbe, ma non è sicuro, che il caso non preveda una condanna a morte.
> 
> Siamo diventati lo zimbello...


Ma nooo siamo un grande paese cassooooo!Dov'è finito quello che dice che siamo una grande paese?:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Si parla dell'India come "la più grande democrazia del mondo", quindi sarebbe opportuno accettare che vengano processati. D'altronde quando le tragedie sono capitate sul nostro suolo (ad es. Cermis) ci siamo scandalizzati che siano rimaste sostanzialmente impunite. Certo il tira e molla degli ultimi 15 giorni non aiuterà a favorire "serenità di giudizio" e forse era più opportuno dimostrare correttezza e cercare di accomodare la questione in modo meno plateale e non unilaterale.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, beh, non ho qui simpatie avulse da quello che ho letto, il canale conoscitivo per me (qui) è solo quello; d'accordissimo sulla civiltà, mai troppo poca negli scambi. Per il resto, che dire se non che in un forum hai ragione, la conoscenza delle idee dell'altro è comunue troppo parziale ed altri aspetti non ve ne sono. Si confutano eventualmente i posts, non la persona, mai la persona. *Nella vita vera, però, io credo che uno con brutte idee, o autoritarie o illibertarie o peggio, non sia una bella persona. Siamo quello che pensiamo e che facciamo, non altro, no? Non apprezzo, non ci penso proprio, pensieri illibertari e dunque non apprezzo chi li professa. Questo in linea generale. *
> Qui, se quoto un post è perché mi piace quel che leggo, altro non so e francamente non sono nemmeno troppo interessata :smile:


Come darti torto?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Si parla dell'India come "*la più grande democrazia del mondo*", quindi sarebbe opportuno accettare che vengano processati. D'altronde quando le tragedie sono capitate sul nostro suolo (ad es. Cermis) ci siamo scandalizzati che siano rimaste sostanzialmente impunite. Certo il tira e molla degli ultimi 15 giorni non aiuterà a favorire "serenità di giudizio" e forse era più opportuno dimostrare correttezza e cercare di accomodare la questione in modo meno plateale e non unilaterale.


Secondo me non nell'accezione che abbiamo noi occidentali di democrazia. C'è democrazia e democrazia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Si parla dell'India come "la più grande democrazia del mondo", quindi sarebbe opportuno accettare che vengano processati. D'altronde quando le tragedie sono capitate sul nostro suolo (ad es. Cermis) ci siamo scandalizzati che siano rimaste sostanzialmente impunite. Certo il tira e molla degli ultimi 15 giorni non aiuterà a favorire "serenità di giudizio" e forse era più opportuno dimostrare correttezza e cercare di accomodare la questione in modo meno plateale e non unilaterale.


Ma quella che non si può accettare è un'eventuale condanna a morte. Perchè saranno pure democratici e non fatico neppure a credere che la loro giustizia funzioni meglio della nostra... ma da loro vige ancora. E un paese che ha abrogato la pena di morte non può accettare che due suoi cittadini siano condannati a morte in un altro Paese. Nel caso del Cernis questo problema non esisteva.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma quella che non si può accettare è un'eventuale condanna a morte. Perchè saranno pure democratici e non fatico neppure a credere che la loro giustizia funzioni meglio della nostra... ma da loro vige ancora. E un paese che ha abrogato la pena di morte non può accettare che due suoi cittadini siano condannati a morte in un altro Paese. Nel caso del Cernis questo problema non esisteva.



E'una vergogna...ragionissima Silvio...il mezzo prete monti..oltre  a rubare in tasca nostra..ci ha sputtanato rimandando i maro' in un paese del casso..dove si adorano le mucche..si vive in caste..e si fa il bagno nel fiume piu' inquinato del mondo.Che ti aspeti Sbri????


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una vergogna...ragionissima Silvio...il mezzo prete monti..oltre a rubare in tasca nostra..ci ha sputtanato rimandando i maro' in un paese del casso..dove si adorano le mucche..si vive in caste..e si fa il bagno nel fiume piu' inquinato del mondo.Che ti aspeti Sbri????


No Lothar... guarda che li hanno mandati in India, non in Italia. Dove si adorano le vacche, per la precisione.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Lothar... guarda che li hanno mandati in India, non in Italia. Dove si adorano le vacche, per la precisione.



Sbri, ma che hai oggi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bad Girl?




paura


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Lothar... guarda che li hanno mandati in India, non in Italia. Dove si adorano le vacche, per la precisione.



non paragono il mio Paese...ad uno schifoso paese pulcioso..dove si parlano 40 lingue diverse...pieno di analfabeti pezzenti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma quella che non si può accettare è un'eventuale condanna a morte. Perchè saranno pure democratici e non fatico neppure a credere che la loro giustizia funzioni meglio della nostra... ma da loro vige ancora. E un paese che ha abrogato la pena di morte non può accettare che due suoi cittadini siano condannati a morte in un altro Paese. Nel caso del Cernis questo problema non esisteva.


Un Paese piccolo e abbastanza sputtanato come il nostro non può fare nulla contro queste differenze. Il codice penale indiano è un rischio che chi lavora in India deve mettere in conto.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non paragono il mio Paese...ad uno schifoso paese pulcioso..dove si parlano 40 lingue diverse...pieno di analfabeti pezzenti.


Che, economicamente parlando, ci stà facendo il culo a strisce.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che, economicamente parlando, ci stà facendo il culo a strisce.


Ma lo stronzone di 46 anni che dice che siamo una grandissimo paese è finito nell'organo?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che, economicamente parlando, ci stà facendo il culo a strisce.


caro Tuba..ma dappertutto ci surclassano...sono stato nell'adiacente e minuscola Slovenia..sembra altro mondo...
forse politici piu seri...di questi bifolchi che stanno qua'..comunque senza scomodare USA pensa se l'India avesse preso 2 legionari francesi,o due marines inglesi....come minimo partiva la RAF


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lo stronzone di 46 anni che dice che siamo una grandissimo paese è finito nell'organo?



amico lo siamo....elimina la zavorra bersaniberlusconigrillomonti...poi vedi come partiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Lothar... guarda che li hanno mandati in India, non in Italia. Dove si adorano le vacche, per la precisione.


Grandeeeeee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico lo siamo....elimina la zavorra bersaniberlusconigrillomonti...poi vedi come partiamo


E no. A me stà storia comincia a stare un tantinello sui coglioni (scusate il francesismo).

Un paese è fatto anche dalla gente che lo popola, non solo dalla sua classe politica. 

Lo sai che il paese di pulciosi pezzenti, come lo hai definito tu, produce una buon fetta del software MONDIALE, ripeto MONDIALE, ribadisco MONDIALE (non saprei dirti le percentuali esatte, ma sono ragionevolmente sicuro che in questo campo è una partita INDIA vs RESTO DEL MONDO). Non male per un paese di pulciari che ogni tanto si fanno il bagno in un fiume inquinato.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non paragono il mio Paese...ad uno schifoso paese pulcioso..dove si parlano 40 lingue diverse...pieno di analfabeti pezzenti.


Un tantino drastico e non proprio obiettivo,  Lotharino?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E no. A me stà storia comincia a stare un tantinello sui coglioni (scusate il francesismo).
> 
> Un paese è fatto anche dalla gente che lo popola, non solo dalla sua classe politica.
> 
> Lo sai che il paese di pulciosi pezzenti, come lo hai definito tu, produce una buon fetta del software MONDIALE, ripeto MONDIALE, ribadisco MONDIALE (non saprei dirti le percentuali esatte, ma sono ragionevolmente sicuro che in questo campo è una partita INDIA vs RESTO DEL MONDO). Non male per un paese di pulciari che ogni tanto si fanno il bagno in un fiume inquinato.


Il problema siamo noi italiani!perchè la classe politica dovrebbe essere migliore del popolo?Li abbiamo messi noi al potere.Sono l'espressione popolare,l'italiano medio è rappresentato perfettamente dal conte,guarda solo i cassi suoi,cafone,razzista,indolente,senza valori, questo siamo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai che il paese di pulciosi pezzenti, come lo hai definito tu, produce una buon fetta del software MONDIALE, ripeto MONDIALE, ribadisco MONDIALE (non saprei dirti le percentuali esatte, ma sono ragionevolmente sicuro che in questo campo è una partita INDIA vs RESTO DEL MONDO).


Considerando che una buona fetta di software mondiale non funziona, ecco un buon motivo per scatenargli contro la NATO, altro che marò...


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Il problema siamo noi italiani!perchè la classe politica dovrebbe essere migliore del popolo?Li abbiamo messi noi al potere*.Sono l'espressione popolare,l'italiano medio è rappresentato perfettamente dal conte,guarda solo i cassi suoi,cafone,razzista,indolente,senza valori, questo siamo.


Concordo sulla prima parte, sulla seconda mi astengo e non entro nelle vostre ormai secolari polemiche :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Considerando che una buona fetta di software mondiale non funziona, ecco un buon motivo per scatenargli contro la NATO, altro che marò...




Grazie per aver partecipato 



Neexxxxxt


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo sulla prima parte, sulla seconda mi astengo e non entro nelle vostre ormai secolari polemiche :smile:


Tranquillo mi assumo tutte le responsabilità,ma è quello che penso.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Considerando che una buona fetta di software mondiale non funziona, ecco un buon motivo per scatenargli contro la NATO, altro che marò...


Non ha provato il software pezzottato made in china che abbonda qui a Napoli .... fa sembrare quello indiano a prova di errore testato dalla nasa


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Lothar... guarda che li hanno mandati in India, non in Italia. Dove si adorano le vacche, per la precisione.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Si parla dell'India come "la più grande democrazia del mondo", quindi sarebbe opportuno accettare che vengano processati. D'altronde quando le tragedie sono capitate sul nostro suolo (ad es. Cermis) ci siamo scandalizzati che siano rimaste sostanzialmente impunite. Certo il tira e molla degli ultimi 15 giorni non aiuterà a favorire "serenità di giudizio" e forse era più opportuno dimostrare correttezza e cercare di accomodare la questione in modo meno plateale e non unilaterale.


India è solo molto grande, ma non è molto democratico.

Ci sono diverse cose che non vanno in questo "processo", e rielenco:
- acque internazionali, se i nostri sono andati a terra, erano in buona fede
- la prima perizia ballistica era a favore dei nsotri, ma è stata "scomparsa", cioè fatta sparire
- India ha di fatto accettato il risarcimento ma avrebbe dovuto respingerlo, perché non c'era nessun processo e tuttora non c'è
- India ha avuto qualcosa contro l'elezione di Sonia Gandhi e per questo hanno cercato incastrare a più riprese i nostri
- India deve pagare alcuni elicotteri e per questo Italia è disposta a lasciare i nostri in cambio
- Italia ha sfruttato i nostri per le elezioni e poi rispedito per farsi pagare gli elicotteri
- India ha minacciato diverse volte l'ambasciatore Italiano

io continuo a dire che rimandiamogli anche le 25.000 famiglie che lavorano in Italia e anche gli ambasciatori e ci riprendiamo, se nnecessario con la forza, i nostri. con due navi da guerra con i cannoni puntati sul palazzo del governo sono certissimo che non ritardano con la consegna. visto che poi ci aiuterà la nato a finire la guerra se non dovessero farlo.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> India è solo molto grande, ma non è molto democratico.
> 
> Ci sono diverse cose che non vanno in questo "processo", e rielenco:
> - acque internazionali, se i nostri sono andati a terra, erano in buona fede
> ...



eh?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io continuo a dire che rimandiamogli anche le 25.000 famiglie che lavorano in Italia


 Questo sarebbe tanto carino da vedere.
Aggiungerei anche quelli clandestini, che dovrebbe essere fatto a prescindere, secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ma chissà come gli vengono. Boh.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe tanto carino da vedere.
> Aggiungerei anche quelli clandestini, che dovrebbe essere fatto a prescindere, secondo me.


Non ce l'ho con gli indiani che lavorano qui in Italia. Ma ce l'ho con il governo di India. E ovviamente con lo Stato Italiano. Se vogliamo risolvere il problema bisogna fare qualcosa. E sicuramente non è il modo giusto di offrire caramelle all'India per ottenere indietro i Marò. Bisogna invece battere sul tavolo e farsi sentire in modo diverso. In modo che capiscano che ora fanno quello che devono fare o che sia semplicemente finito con gli scherzi.

In realtà penso che l'India sta per fare un errore gravissimo. E anche l'Italia.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con gli indiani che lavorano qui in Italia. Ma ce l'ho con il governo di India. E ovviamente con lo Stato Italiano. *Se vogliamo risolvere il problema bisogna fare qualcosa*. E sicuramente non è il modo giusto di offrire caramelle all'India per ottenere indietro i Marò. Bisogna invece battere sul tavolo e farsi sentire in modo diverso. In modo che capiscano che ora fanno quello che devono fare o che sia semplicemente finito con gli scherzi.
> 
> In realtà penso che l'India sta per fare un errore gravissimo. E anche l'Italia.



una bella guerra?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> una bella guerra?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Solo mostrare i muscoli. Sbattere in faccia l'insolenza che loro dimostrano nei nostri confronti. Hanno sbagliato anche loro e non poco, e quindi sono tenuti a rispettare la sovranità di un paese anche quando il paese non la richiede. Italia, al di là degli errori di fatto e formali, si comporta da gran gentiluomo con una canaglia. Senza disprezzo. Solo per rendere l'immagine. Italia cerca di essere corretto e India non lo è. Tutto qui.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che, economicamente parlando, ci stà facendo il culo a strisce.


infatti.
ma non solo loro.
Fra un pò anche il burundi ci fa il culo a strisce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> India è solo molto grande, ma non è molto democratico.
> 
> Ci sono diverse cose che non vanno in questo "processo", e rielenco:
> - acque internazionali, se i nostri sono andati a terra, erano in buona fede
> ...


ma no. Non deve pagare nulla, ha pure annullato l'ordine, c'è un'inchiesta internazionale e un ex AD(italiano) in galera. Gli elicotteri non c'entrano nulla. E' evidente che l'incidente è stato strumentalizzato all'interno del nostro paese.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Solo mostrare i muscoli. Sbattere in faccia l'insolenza che loro dimostrano nei nostri confronti. Hanno sbagliato anche loro e non poco, e quindi sono tenuti a rispettare la sovranità di un paese anche quando il paese non la richiede. Italia, al di là degli errori di fatto e formali, si comporta da gran gentiluomo con una canaglia. Senza disprezzo. Solo per rendere l'immagine. Italia cerca di essere corretto e India non lo è. Tutto qui.



a mia modesta opinione, quello che ha sbagliato di più, ed ha causato tutto il resto, è stato il capitano della nave
una nave che si trova in acque internazionali, là doveva restare, cosa va a fare rotta sull'India?
la nave in acque internazionali fa parte del territorio italiano, ed il capitano ha ampli poteri istituzionali, oltre che decisionali


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> a mia modesta opinione, quello che ha sbagliato di più, ed ha causato tutto il resto, è stato il capitano della nave
> una nave che si trova in acque internazionali, là doveva restare, cosa va a fare rotta sull'India?
> la nave in acque internazionali fa parte del territorio italiano, ed il capitano ha ampli poteri istituzionali, oltre che decisionali


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no. Non deve pagare nulla, ha pure annullato l'ordine, c'è un'inchiesta internazionale e un ex AD(italiano) in galera. Gli elicotteri non c'entrano nulla. E' evidente che l'incidente è stato strumentalizzato all'interno del nostro paese.


Non sapevo. Le strumentalizzazioni sono purtroppo all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> a mia modesta opinione, quello che ha sbagliato di più, ed ha causato tutto il resto, è stato il capitano della nave
> una nave che si trova in acque internazionali, là doveva restare, cosa va a fare rotta sull'India?
> la nave in acque internazionali fa parte del territorio italiano, ed il capitano ha ampli poteri istituzionali, oltre che decisionali


Sì infatti. Però avendo ceduto alla tentazione di non far rispettare la sua autorità, ha dimostrato comunque la buona fede. E probabilmente è approdato dopo aver sentito il comando militare, questo non sappiamo.

In acque internazionali, non c'è nemmeno l'autorità Italiana, ma soltanto l'autorità del capitano di bordo. Quindi se avesse non solo sparato all'imbarcazione, ma anche affondata, nessuno avrebbe avuto il diritto di dire nulla. Ma c'è un dovere etico, che non permette questo.

E nell'etica c'entra anche la buona volontà di fare luce e collaborare. Ma che poi venga sfruttato a favore di una situazione politica insostenibile del paese confinante alle acque internazionali, è un atto vandalico contro l'etica, e per il resto illegale e illecito. Cioè in questa situazione, India ha perso la ragione, ma per sentimenti di inferiorità, ora deve dimostrare di esserne all'altezza e assumere il ruolo di aver ragione, anche quando non ce l'ha. E la merce di scambio sono due militari che nella faccenda coprono il ruolo dei capri espiatori. Ed è questo che non va bene.

E non va bene uguale che nelle acque internazionali confinanti all'India vi sia la presenza di pirati. Sarebbe compito dell'India a tenere sotto scacco questa gente, e non lo fa. Quindi ha usato questo escamontage per distogliere gli sguardi da un problema molto più grave del quale però se ne fregano altamente.

In altre parole, l'apparizione di due navi da guerra nel porto di Delhi con i cannoni puntati sul parlamento possono fare miracoli. Facciamo miracolare i Marò! Con tutti i santi che ci sono in India, pensi che non sia possibile?


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì infatti. *Però avendo ceduto alla tentazione di non far rispettare la sua autorità, ha dimostrato comunque la buona fede. E probabilmente è approdato dopo aver sentito il comando militare, questo non sappiamo.
> 
> In acque internazionali, non c'è nemmeno l'autorità Italiana, ma soltanto l'autorità del capitano di bordo. Quindi se avesse non solo sparato all'imbarcazione, ma anche affondata, nessuno avrebbe avuto il diritto di dire nulla. Ma c'è un dovere etico, che non permette questo.*
> 
> ...



no no no!
una nave italiana in acque internazionali è territorio italiano, e il capitano ha piena autorità
ergo, avrebbe potuto ad es. mettere agli arresti i due marò e scaricarli in Italia, alla giurisdizione del tribunale militare
il dovere etico in questo caso non esiste, al limite potrebbe essere un'opinione personale del capitano, che però non deve influenzare il suo agire d'autorità; non si possono lasciare in balia dei "doveri etici" le sorti del prossimo!

che poi scusa, ma quale buona fede? quello scarica i marò in India e se ne lava le mani, provocando un grosso guaio internazionale
ma bravo, complimentoni! ma diamogli anche una bella medaglia
...al valore etico:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2013)

Non sappiamo cosa abbia ordinato il comando.


----------

